# New Bowhunter



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello I am currently new to bow hunting and would like to get some information on the sighting in of my bow, i understand how to adjust the sights (move the pin down and the arrow will go up and vice versa to make the arrow go down if im correct) but im using the pin thats set all the way at the bottom of the sight and i can only hit the target from 5 yards and not much further back, is there something i have to do with the rest to raise the arrow up a little more? do i have to knotch the arrow lower? Heres some of the specs of my bow if this helps:

Name: Fred Bear SparrowHawk II

Draw Weight: 45 pounds

Ive also got some pictures of the sights and arrow rest if this helps at all:




























Much help needed,
Any tips for new bow hunters would also be very apreciated :beer:

~John M


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Come on i really want to do some bow hunting but im clueless on how to adjust my bow i see that 21 people have viewed this, do i need to be more descriptive or something? why isnt anyone even making an attempt to help me out here...


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

do not move your nock point or rest see how the shaft of your arrow goes right across the hole in your riser? thats what you want. have someone take a picture of you drawing your bow. the sight looks low the way it is. where is your anchor point, by that i mean do you put your nose to the string use a peep have a jaw anchor. your anchor must be high, i dont see any other reason. get back to us and we will help you figure it out.

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

also where do you live? you should put that in your profile so people know.

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

you are shooting low right? thats why you have your sight so low right? if you live in grand forks i would take a look at it and tell you whats going on and help you fix it. if you dont i will try and help you from the pics. i really need a side view of you at full draw, from the side your release hand is on so i can see your anchor point.

mark


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

ill try to get some pictures in today


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

i couldnt get any REAL pictures of me pulling it back but this is how i basicaly draw back as straight as i can


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

whew ok i have tears in my eyes from laughing. your drawing caught me off guard, i wasnt expecting that. ok what i need is a photo  of you at full draw so i can see where you anchor on your face. i think you problem is your bow was not correctly set up for you. if you can post that pic up we will get it figured out. take it easy. your drawing made my day man. :beer:

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

also post where you live. thanks

mark


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

You can adjust your peep sight too if you are having problems about needing to go lower but cant go any lower with your pins.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Great painting john. Now that I have reviewed your detailed stance, I notice you hold your head back when you shoot. Try looking through your peep.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Before you get too worked up about no replies you have to remember that it's the middle of the rifle season. A lot of guys are busy hunting right now. The people on here are very helpful and will give you good advice, maybe not overnight but they will help.

Good luck correcting the problem.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

I dont have a peep on my bow, at least i dont think do i have this round 2 round things thats all, no peep hole


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Can you see through the hole when bow is drawn? if yes, thats your peep, and when you pull back simply allign the peep and sight. It sounds like you need to go into a pro shop and get help. With alot of practice you should have no prob getting a deer!! But dont go out until you are comfortable with the bow, or you are gonna stress yourself out!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.huntersfriend.com/bowselection.htm

http://www.whitetails.com/tips_tales/hunting_tips.cfm


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

john do you live in nd where someone could get together with u to teach you and help you out.

mark


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

no i live in florida in a little town called inverness


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I notice your rest is made to shoot cock feather (the blue one) down not left. Change your nocks to match your rest and that will help.


----------

